# Miracle Detail present the £1200 Ultimate detail on a BMW M5 E60 - 16 hours0



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

BMW M5 E60 in interlagos blue this time. In for a Ultimate Miracle Detail, wheels off cleaned and protected, paintwork correction, interior steamed and detailed, 2 layers, one of Crystal coating, one of Crystal rock, sick combo this one, specially on this colour. Budget was £1200 on this one, so we did as much as possible without going to crazy on hours and cost.


































































































































































































































































































































































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube:*http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook:*http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome detail on a mega car....


----------



## Smallville (Sep 1, 2011)

Stunning detail there fella...I was thinking that in the pics the car looks just a little odd then noticed that the tyres look like they have not been protected at all...did you apply something on them at all?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyre dressing was done after the photos


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Fantastic job as always. I bet removing them defect's in the paint took some patience.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Again.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice work Paul :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

I like that A LOT!! Nice work.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Splendid


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Stunning Paul.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job as always mate.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow! Just Wow!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

just lovely Paul..well done


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Excellent work on a very nice car. I trust you gave to owner a lesson in maintaining that finish? I can't imagine what abuses it had been subjected to.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

top work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Holy moly...


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice work as allways


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Super, smashing, great.

Nice colour for it also.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Lovely car... now looking just as it should... top job...:argie:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Welcome to 2011.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Given how rough the paint was that is one of the most impressive corrections I have had the pleasure to look at in a long time


----------



## Markdevon (Dec 29, 2012)

Lovely looking car and a great finish


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Great work


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning paul get job


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice JOB!


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Amazing finish to a stunning car.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great looking finish


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job , wonder if the Bimmer was washed with a grinder before it got to you !


----------



## MattTurton (Dec 18, 2012)

stunning work as per paul.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

MattTurton said:


> stunning work as per paul.


Cheers Matt!

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------

